# What Freemasons Do



## Browncoat (Nov 29, 2013)

_(click for larger view)_

Courtesy of FraternalTies.com


----------



## Blake Bowden (Dec 2, 2013)

Good stuff! lol


----------



## Steve Fisher (Feb 8, 2014)

Browncoat said:


> View attachment 3776
> _(click for larger view)_
> 
> Courtesy of FraternalTies.com



Hi 
I am a brother from Peterborough Ontario Canada.....where can I get a copy of that poster...absolutely awesome!!!!
Cheers
Brother Steve Fisher


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Brother JC (Feb 8, 2014)

It's a "meme." If you want a poster, you'll probably have to print it yourself.


----------

